# 2013 Hyundai Veloster



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Equipment:

Front Stage: JBL MS-62c
Center: ???
Rear: ???
Subwoofer: JBL GT804
Amplifier: Kicker IX1000.5

First use a pick tool (right angle works well here) and pop this piece from behind the door panel. It is easiest to do pop it at the bottom right of the cover. Then remove the phillips head screw.

Next pop off the top triangle piece.. (NO picture)

Next the door grip cover needs to pop off. There is a small space to put something to pop it. I used a straight angle pick tool to give me a tad bit of clearance and then used a plastic dash removal tool to pop it off. Then remove 3 10


Once that is off start at the bottom and pull on the door and the clips should pop out. If you struggle doing this, a metal panel popper makes it very easy. Once they are off, pull the door up and unplug all connections.


I then went to work on the tweeter first. Remove the two screws and it comes right out. I then hot glued my tweeter into place and ran the wire in the factory slots. 


Next step is the speaker removal. I did not get any pictures of this. You need to drill out the four rivets holding the speaker in. I suggest a step bit, it makes it a lot easier than a regular drill bit. Unplug and remove.

I then created some speaker baffles. *ALERT* The ones in the picture are 3/4" these do fit but push the door out a tad, I re-made them with 1/2" wood and it fit fine *ALERT*



Then I prepped the speaker wire to be attached, I did a military splice, which I suggest. 


I then cut out a small piece of DynaLiner to cover the speaker area.


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Here I am test fitting the speaker... I used Bolts & Nuts utilizing the space where the rivets where used, and they are more secure than screws.



Next comes the sound deadening.... I did not take pictures but I cut some pieces to put on the outer shell of the door. No need to cover it all just 25-50% is enough.

I then used the factory water shield and traced the dynamite around it. Make sure to cut holes for the wires!!!



I would recommend a roller for this step but I did not have one. Slowly and carefully lay down the deadener. 


I followed the same pattern with the DynaLiner.. luckily I could do this in one solid piece.



And then I added some of the liner to the baffle for an extra seal and just incase the baffle touched anything. 


Mount the speaker and then reassembled!


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

There is just something about the Veloster, that I really like.


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

wdemetrius1 said:


> There is just something about the Veloster, that I really like.


Yup... I saw a Matte Gray Turbo one the other day that I really liked! OP didn't you use to have a Challenger?


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

MDF swells from water and moist air in the door. That can also possible damage the driver by swelling on one side and warping the basket. I'd replace it with a HDPE cutting board you find in any kitchen supply store.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Nice speaker locations for pointsource speakers or coaxial mounting


----------



## JVD240 (Sep 7, 2009)

tyroneshoes said:


> Nice speaker locations for pointsource speakers or coaxial mounting


My thoughts exactly. Morel XO 6 would be incredible... and SO simple install-wise.

EDIT: I've never seen the military splice before. Very cool. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

Did you solder the wires after? I always use that type of connection on my remote start installs, but I solder them too. Cool car nice to see one being worked on.


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Yes I did have a Challenger before. Everyone asks why I traded it in, the Challenger need a few thousand put into it for maintence and new tires. I also got a job 45 miles from where I live. So between those two things it was stupid not to get a new car. I love the Veloster, easily best bang for your buck car out there. I should state that is the Turbo one as well. I don't like how the N/A one looks lol. 

Yea the speaker location is awesome. From what I have read about the MS62 Tweeter, they should work really good in that location as well. 

I actually used Birch not MDF for my final baffles (not the ones I took pictures of)... I have used MDF a lot in the past and never had an issue with baffles in the doors. I would be rather impressed if water made it far enough to actually get to the wood. It's sealed and covered it up pretty good. No idea how birch reacts to water though. 

No I did not solder the connections... not too worried about it.. I typically only will solder a military splice if it is a data connection. I've tugged pretty hard on these type of connections and if done right they will not come loose.


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Got the other door finished today. Disappointed because it came out a little sloppy, the dynaliner stuck to its self and did not want to come back apart. 



And my little helper.... (prob would get done 10x faster without him lol)


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Shot of the car... next time I wash it I will get a shot of the rear (best part of car IMO)


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Love it man what head you using?


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Factory... will be using JBL MS-8 though. The factory unit integrates really well with the car... no desire what so ever to change it out.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

I actually really like the looks of those cars.

+1 for solder-less "military' style splices - I have done that thousands of times for speaker installs in the door, and I don't recall so much as one connection failing.


----------



## d2project (Nov 1, 2013)

woww..nice car..


----------



## bahlgren342 (Dec 31, 2009)

any updates? looking to get a Veloster Turbo soon


----------



## 2167 (Dec 5, 2007)

[/QUOTE]

Great work by the way...
but this little guy gets my vote


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Finally got some more work done. So nice to actually have some depth and height to the soundstage. I only took 5 minutes to tune it because the subwoofer isn't in yet. Need to do some serious vacuuming I know. If any one wants help removing the seats/console, let me know. It is pretty easy though. I have the JBLs ran active, the mids running bridged off the amp and the tweeters along with everything running off of the MS-8 internal amplifier. 20 watts is more than enough for the tweeters to get loud. 

The Kicker fits perfect in that spot... easy to get to for adjustments as well. 




I hate this factory amplifier, there is so much wiring going on here to order for this to work properly. Drives me nuts.


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

My little guy is growing up so fast..


----------

